# Your vote on the CURRENT best bang-for-the-buck light with these 2 stipulations:



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

1.) Must use AA or AAA batteries
2.) Priority on lumens output (I don't care about different modes, etc)

What would you guys pick?


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 6, 2012)

*SK68 and Xeno V3.*



> But my fav is still SC51 (but this light lost on the "bang-for-the-buck").


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Funny, Sipik Sk68's are my current favorite. I've purchased abotu 20 of them over the past couple years...given many as gifts. Absolutely LOVE these little lights. I think they look cool, are very well build and amazingly bright for 1xAA and the throw is pretty awesome too when you extend the head. Crazy good bargain as far as I'm concerned. I've been out of the scene for a while though and was wondering what else has come down the pipeline. Since thats one of your votes though, I'm guessing tech with flashlights doesn't move nearly as fast as computers and smartphones, lol.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 6, 2012)

If I were to ever buy another AA Light, it would be the Jetbeam PA40.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoa, I checked out that Xeno V3 and per the description "This 460 lumen light will run on high output for over an hour on one AA battery." !!!...Can that possibly be true?? 460 lumens with 1xAA??...and over an hour of it??:

http://www.maxprotactical.com/XENO_E03_V3_LED_light_460_Lm_XM_L_Black_p/xeno-e03-v3-xml.htm

EDIT: Nevermind I realized how ridiculous what I just posted was, lol. The way they typed it was misleading. Seems high with AA is 120 lumens.


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> I've purchased abotu 20 of them over the past couple years.


I think the best / price you can get is on amazon for under 6 bucks shipped... fleabay is about 50 cents more....

The thing with this light is where they got the buck boost driver with either q3 or q5 LEDs to run with enough brightness with run time. 
Its an amazing light for non-flashoholic person since most stuff you can get from big box store are SH^@#T if you know what I mean. 
There are better AA lights with better circuit, LED and builts - but they cost more. The closes ones seems to be Xeno x3, Bolder and a few others that escapes me right now. 

Top built and best Lumens seems to me SC51 at the moment (IMO). I have been looking for good ones on CPF and everytime there is one - its gone as soon as its posted. This tells me that this light is still the one to beat. But you can get 8 to 10 of SK68's for the price of SC51, which is a shame.


> Whoa, I checked out that Xeno V3


Read up on the review on this site and not somewhere else. Like here : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-G-R5-Neutral-White-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS by our great selfbuilt.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> I think the best / price you can get is on amazon for under 6 bucks shipped... fleabay is about 50 cents more....



Yeah I remember seeing them they were called BBQ or something? lol..but were clearly clones. 



Newuser01 said:


> The thing with this light is where they got the buck boost driver with either q3 or q5 LEDs to run with enough brightness with run time.
> Its an amazing light for non-flashoholic person since most stuff you can get from big box store are SH^@#T if you know what I mean.
> There are better AA lights with better circuit, LED and builts - but they cost more. The closes ones seems to be Xeno x3, Bolder and a few others that escapes me right now.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the link


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Read up on the review on this site and not somewhere else. Like here : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309670-Xeno-E03-%281xAA-1x14500%29-XP-G-R5-Neutral-White-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS by our great selfbuilt.



Wow, that guy does insane reviews! And I mean that in a good way. But seriously where does he find the time! LOL. Anyhow, is there a newer review with the new XML T-6 version? Either way sounds like it's on par with the Spiki in terms of bang for the buck!


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> newer review with the new XML T-6 version?


Yes... Read the review again, near the bottom of that first post.

Also I forget to mention this "
[h=1]TrustFire R5-A3
[/h]
" One of the better lights out there. I think its a clone of a well known light.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Yes... Read the review again, near the bottom of that first post.
> 
> Also I forget to mention this "
> *TrustFire R5-A3
> ...



Ok, I couldn't help myself, I pulled the trigger on the Xeno E03 v3 XML...and I am going to go for it with a 14500 battery for it...which I know nothing about. Suggestions on which battery to buy, where to buy it, along with a charger please! I don't think my Powerex MH-C9000 will charge those type of batteries...

In terms of that trustfire r5-A3...that is also tempting @ $16...


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 6, 2012)

Get the flame trustfire protected cells{Wrap looks like flames- black, red and yellow.} and ultrafire WF-139. (DX is a good source - I've heard peoples getting fakes from fleabay. It's a crapshoot.) Do read up on Li-on cells do's and don't Please. 
If you need pocket clip, look at fenix AA light pocket clips. They fit great.


> In terms of that trustfire r5-A3...that is also tempting @ $16...


You can find these for less directly at dx, monafont etc......

Regards.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 6, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Get the flame trustfire protected cells{Wrap looks like flames- black, red and yellow.} and ultrafire WF-139. (DX is a good source - I've heard peoples getting fakes from fleabay. It's a crapshoot.) Do read up on Li-on cells do's and don't Please.
> If you need pocket clip, look at fenix AA light pocket clips. They fit great.
> You can find these for less directly at dx, monafont etc......
> 
> Regards.


Would the trustfire TR-001 be a better choice for a charger? No pun intended but I trust the trustfire name more then the ultrafire name nowadays lol:

http://dx.com/p/trustfire-tr-001-mu...2594?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=26124&u=12594

It's cheaper too.


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 6, 2012)

> trustfire TR-001 be a better choice for a charger?


 I don't see why not, since it's got a lot of good reviews!!


----------



## PCC (Sep 7, 2012)

You didn't state how many AA batteries.

Fenix TK41 puts out 860 lumens.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 7, 2012)

PCC said:


> You didn't state how many AA batteries.
> 
> Fenix TK41 puts out 860 lumens.



True...I already have a TK45 which does 760 lumens. The Tk41 to my understand does 800.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 8, 2012)

Fenix E25 LED Flashlight - 187 Lumens 2 AA.
Under $40


----------



## jomox (Sep 8, 2012)

Right now my wish list on AA/AAA is:

Eagletac D25A2 - 2x AA / 397 LED Lumens (278 ANSI)

4Sevens Mini M2A - 2 x AA / 180 Lumens

Olight T25 - 2 x AA / 210 lumens

I am taking low budget into account with good durability/warranty on top of that. They all come in roughly same price as the others like Fenix E25. (Over here at least)


----------



## mccririck (Sep 8, 2012)

Sipik sk68

Cannot beat it for value. Best with a rechargable NiMH battery (no alkaline fade)


----------



## Newuser01 (Sep 8, 2012)

mccririck said:


> Sipik sk68
> 
> Cannot beat it for value. Best with a rechargable NiMH battery (no alkaline fade)


Its sure is. Only wish that there is a dealer who would sell me a good one (be it 1 mode or 3 mode) for a good price. Every time I order one, its a crap shoot what you are going to get. And one more thing - if they can make this light just a tiny bit more pocket friendly. It's got too many sharp points and rough feeling in the pocket!


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 9, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Its sure is. Only wish that there is a dealer who would sell me a good one (be it 1 mode or 3 mode) for a good price. Every time I order one, its a crap shoot what you are going to get.



Really? I've ordered lots of them and never had a single problem to date. All were ordered from DX.


----------



## mccririck (Sep 9, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> Really? I've ordered lots of them and never had a single problem to date. All were ordered from DX.



I've ordered 2. The first one from DX a year and a half ago, and the second about 6 months ago on ebay. The ebay one has a looser fit to the slide focus. Sometimes it slides open itself.


----------



## Jash (Sep 28, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> True...I already have a TK45 which does 760 lumens. The Tk41 to my understand does 800.



U2 upgrade gives it 60 more lumens. The TK41 is my favourite light, and I'll likely get the U2 upgrade after some other lights I've ordered arrive.


----------



## mccririck (Sep 29, 2012)

I dont see how the Fenix TK41 is in any way a budget light.


----------



## KirthGersen (Sep 30, 2012)

Newuser01 said:


> Only wish that there is a dealer who would sell me a good one (be it 1 mode or 3 mode) for a good price.


Go to Amazon, and search for "[email protected] 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp". I've put in two different orders for that item, for a total of seven lights, and they are all identically well made three-mode Ultrafire SK68 clones. Currently $5.54 shipped per light. The only drawback is that they can take a couple of weeks to arrive in the U.S. The threads aren't the best ever, but with a little petroleum jelly they work smoothly enough. I love those little lights, and everyone seems to want one.


----------



## Kbreese (Sep 30, 2012)

KirthGersen said:


> Go to Amazon, and search for "[email protected] 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp". I've put in two different orders for that item, for a total of seven lights, and they are all identically well made three-mode Ultrafire SK68 clones. Currently $5.54 shipped per light. The only drawback is that they can take a couple of weeks to arrive in the U.S. The threads aren't the best ever, but with a little petroleum jelly they work smoothly enough. I love those little lights, and everyone seems to want one.



I agree, they have been my favorite lights for years now and I was buying them @ like $8/each (The actual sipik ones). I saw those BBQ ones on amazon, and you simply will not get better bang for your buck at that price.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 2, 2012)

Someone mentioned Jetbeam PA40 (4xAA, 468lm), and I'd add PA01 (1xAA, 140lm). Good bang for the buck, but that still doesn't make them budget lights 

Cheers


----------



## wheelsoffreedom76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Klarus P1A . The low mode does all my general use. Seems like more than 11 lumens, maybe just great design.

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 2, 2012)

Balder hd1 is a good bang for the buck imo!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems like at this point in the game something using an XTE or an XPG should have came out in this form factor that can contend with the SK68. For overall use I still recommend those. The switches seem to hold up well, and they're solid little lights.


----------



## mccririck (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah the sk68 has been on it's own for some time now and not bettered. Must be 2 years old now?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 7, 2012)

Sysmax intellicharger V2 is a good budget charger. Charges both Nimh and lithium batteries (not 10440's) and you can charge a bunch at a time.


----------



## STR (Oct 7, 2012)

Kbreese said:


> 1.) Must use AA or AAA batteries
> 2.) Priority on lumens output (I don't care about different modes, etc)
> 
> What would you guys pick?




I love the EagleTac D25A Twisty Mini I have in titanium a whole lot so it would be either this one with the XM-L U2 LED or the JetBeam PA10 and I really like both and use both. I just made a post before this in another thread about this but these are the best of the ones I have owned using AA and AAA batteries.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sk68 clone for $4.58 on eBay. I got mine in July .. not sure if they are still this cheap ... but a great fun light for the price


----------



## 300lites (Oct 8, 2012)

Another vote for the Jetbeam PA40- quality light at a budget price....


----------



## Harleyuki (Oct 8, 2012)

I have this Trustfire light, paid about $16 for it. Just ordered a 14500 battery/charger at Monsterflashlight.com in NJ. Noticed this flashlight advertised on fleabay as having an (I think) 800-lumen output. Not with AA but maybe with the 14500 battery. I'm hoping that this is a safe voltage for this light, 3.6 vs 1.5 in a AA battery. It was advertised that this battery could be used as an option to the AA.


----------



## NCF8710 (Oct 19, 2012)

iTP A3 EOS Upgraded version. Single AAA mini keychain light. Three output levels. Max output 96 lumens (claimed).


----------



## Thekapow (Oct 19, 2012)

Jetbeam BA10. Built very well, and very bright,160 lumens on a single AA cell. One of the cheapest light in my collection but still one i trust very much.. Almost any light in my edc rotation sometime fails to turn on or off or do stupid things (nitecore d11., fenix ld12, olight t25, olight i3, quark aa regular) but i have never tried anything stupid with the ba10.. Maybe because it doesent have fancy mode selection.. Bad things, not the best clip in the world compared to i3/2 and ld12.. Soft click button sometimes says 'squeeeak' when you turn it on.. But not really a problem.. The clip can be reversed if you add a split ring
Nr 2 i would recomend is olight i2/3.. So nice carry in the pocket


----------



## popeye (Oct 20, 2012)

Crelant V11A single AA or 14500. nice build and good projection.


----------



## _UPz (Oct 20, 2012)

Ultrafire M5-R5
It's a budget twisty light, AAA & 10440 compatible with XP-G. It's very powerful, compared to my other AAA lights (DQG III, Bronte RA01 SS, Tank007 E09, Klarus MIX6)

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## reppans (Oct 21, 2012)

In the 2xAA corner I'll put a vote in for the Quark AA2-X since some old logo inventory recently resurfaced at ~$32. I think this light still holds the highest lumens (400 before 3 min stepdown) from 2xAA that Selfbuilt has tested. Can't argue with the 10yr warranty and good US-based HQ/CS either.


----------



## weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

I will also vote for the 1AA Jetbeam BA10, at 160 lumens for 1 hr 15 min without getting hot, and a very usable low mode of 12 lumen, which lasts for 24 hours (my test). It has a nice color temp as well. Very well built, and you can get it for under $30. I just ordered a second one.


----------



## easyeggplant (Oct 27, 2012)

Depending on your definition of bang for the buck, I would submit the ZL H51. It is reasonably priced, highly efficient, and serves the dual purpose of EDC and headlamp, which makes it reasonably priced in my book. 200 lumens OTF on one Eneloop. I use mine every day and it has been perfect in the mountains camping.


----------



## KirthGersen (Nov 2, 2012)

That's one-mode only though, right? I think I might have found a better but similar light, which apparently has a low low mode (along with the near-useless strobe): "UltraFire A3 CREE Q5 WC 3-Mode 130-Lumen White LED Flashlight with Strap (1*AAA)" at dx.com . Anyone have that one, and if so, what are runtimes like on low?

Also, for a few bucks more, how about the Tank007 E09?


----------



## eh4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Where do you all think the Rayovac 2 AA " Indestructible" fits in here? I am impressed with it for a 15$ light that is instantly available off a local shelf. Are these 5-6$ dollar online beasties better in your' opinions?


----------



## af0h (Nov 25, 2012)

Just ordered an SK68, will report back in a couple of weeks when it arrives...


----------



## Newuser01 (Nov 25, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Where do you all think the Rayovac 2 AA " Indestructible" fits in here? I am impressed with it for a 15$ light that is instantly available off a local shelf. Are these 5-6$ dollar online beasties better in your' opinions?


It does. And both options are good options. Advantage for Rayovac 2 AA " Indestructible" is that if there are any problems with it, you can get it replaced or get refund. Not so easy for online retailing especially fleabay/china merchants..


----------



## Canuke (Nov 26, 2012)

Coast HP550. $48.50, 1000 lumens rated from a single XM-L. 9 AA's. Bit on the high $ide for "budget", but STOOPID bright. Thread

Main caveat is that it appears to be a Costco-only special run (and possibly only some Costcos), so it might be a here-and-gone light.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, Canuke beat me to the HP550, so I will go with the Defiant 3C 550 lumen light now being sold at Home Depot. It is crazy bright, very well made, and looks like a light saber!! All this for $19.88!!

Edit: Sorry! This uses C cells and not AA's.


----------



## Jedi Rel (Nov 27, 2012)

Noob alert!

I was cruising the threads on this my first evening on the forum...as I am putting together an art project with many lights, this particular thread offered many useful thoughts.

Thanks for the links and ideas 

Rel


----------



## KirthGersen (Nov 28, 2012)

A couple more contenders I've noticed recently, obviously with questionable lumen claims to varying degrees:


"UltraFire Cree XM-L T6 600lm 5-Mode Memory White Zooming Flashlight - Black (1 x 18650 / 3 x AAA)", $17.50 at DX


"UltraFire 1600LM a100 CREE XM-L T6 LED 5 Mode Zoomable Flashlight Torch Zoom for 3AAA", prices fluctuating under $20


"SMALL SUN ZY-A28 Flood-to-Throw Zooming 3-Mode Memory LED Flashlight (3*AAA)", $8.63 at Manafont


"POPPas W-838 XM-L T6 1200-Lumen 5-Mode Flood-to-Throw LED Flashlight - Black (1*18650/3*AAA)", $20 at Manafont

"TrustFire Z3 CREE XM-L T6 800LM 5 Mode Adjustable Zoom LED Flashlight (Black)", about $20


(I'm still waiting for the "TANK007 TK737 XM-L T6 460 Lumens 5-Mode 3XAAA" to drop a bit more; best price I've seen was around $30. ETA: I just put a best offer of $22 shipped on one at eBay; hoping for the best. I really kinda like the looks of that light, as except for the incomplete waterproofing-- claimed in some places to be IPX6, which isn't the worst anyway-- it seems like a pretty awesome replacement for a Maglite in a pocket rocket, except of course for use as a billy club.)


----------



## Jedi Rel (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for those...it looks like the UltraFire 1600LM is my current front runner...looking for a larger number for a price break...20-25 of them...but it looks good so far


----------



## kotarak (Jan 16, 2013)

Coast HP550 1000 lumens from 9x AA. Costco price was droped to $29.99. Build quality, ability to focus going from spot to flood, solid anodized aluminum body etc. 
At this price it doesn't get any better in the 1000 lumen range. Only dislike is the existence of the less usable SOS instead of anothee low mode. 
still best bang for the buck IMHO. Dont think they'll last long at such price point

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 16, 2013)

Bang for buck and bang for battery, the Tank007 E09 is very hard to beat. Squeezing 120+ lumens out of a single AAA battery at under 11 euros is very impressive. It looks even more powerful outdoors because it's so throwy.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 16, 2013)

TweakMDS said:


> Bang for buck and bang for battery, the Tank007 E09 is very hard to beat. Squeezing 120+ lumens out of a single AAA battery at under 11 euros is very impressive. It looks even more powerful outdoors because it's so throwy.


 But how long is a 1AAA flashlight going to last pumping out 120+ lumens. Impressive while it lasts, but practical? Not for me.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 16, 2013)

*UltraFire CREE Q5 LED 7W 300LM Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light

It is under different names and seems to have slight variants, but I have purchased these for my kids, family, stocking stuffers, etc. They work on 1 AA battery, are very bright, small, strong, well built, and the adjustable zoom is really nice. My kids love them, and my friends all love dog walking with them, or reading at night on the lower level. They've been anywhere from $5 to $7, free shipping to the US, on ebay or Amazon. In all that I bought, not a single dud in the bunch, and they really do well with Eneloops. I love 'em. We have one in each of our cars, by the bed side, and so on. 
*


----------



## mccririck (Jan 16, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> *UltraFire CREE Q5 LED 7W 300LM Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light  It is under different names and seems to have slight variants, but I have purchased these for my kids, family, stocking stuffers, etc. They work on 1 AA battery, are very bright, small, strong, well built, and the adjustable zoom is really nice. My kids love them, and my friends all love dog walking with them, or reading at night on the lower level. They've been anywhere from $5 to $7, free shipping to the US, on ebay or Amazon. In all that I bought, not a single dud in the bunch, and they really do well with Eneloops. I love 'em. We have one in each of our cars, by the bed side, and so on.  *


 It's a Sipik sk68


----------



## oronocova (Jan 16, 2013)

Romisen G2 from ShiningBeam. They usually have updated versions with either warm or neutral LEDs and a better driver. 1xAA, 1-mode, forward clicky, simple! Great great great lights. And they are cheap!


----------



## MIKES250R (Jan 18, 2013)

Kbreese said:


> Whoa, I checked out that Xeno V3 and per the description "This 460 lumen light will run on high output for over an hour on one AA battery." !!!...Can that possibly be true?? 460 lumens with 1xAA??...and over an hour of it??:
> 
> http://www.maxprotactical.com/XENO_E03_V3_LED_light_460_Lm_XM_L_Black_p/xeno-e03-v3-xml.htm
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind I realized how ridiculous what I just posted was, lol. The way they typed it was misleading. Seems high with AA is 120 lumens.




I am a big fan of the XENO E03 with the XML-U2 emitters. I have bought five of them. The output with 14500s is a legit 460 lumens. I have not tested run time on high, but I am guessing around 20-25 minutes. Light gets warm after about ten minutes. Low with 14500 is not that low. Other than low being not all that low there is nothing really to complain about. The quality and workmanship is first class. That light is a rear clicky with cutout finger notches, and decent knurling that feels very good in hand. This is a great light to keep on nightstand. It really lights up a dark room on high. Very floody with tremendous output. I would recommend a good set of protected batteries and a good charger. The Eagletac 14500s are better than the Trustfires or UltraFires and can be found for nearly the same price. The new Nitecore/Jetbeam universal chargers are good values for the money. I would try and find the Jetbeam version as it gets the slight nod in recent reviews. The Xeno can be negotiated for around $25 including shipping, which is an absolute steal. It is easily a $45-$50 light. I gave three of them away as Christmas gifts (kept two for myself)and everyone was blown away. There is a warm tint version T6 which is supposed to put out 430 lumens. I may try it next. However, the tint in the U2 looks great to me, not blue or green at all.

I LOVE THIS LIGHT!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 18, 2013)

mccririck said:


> But how long is a 1AAA flashlight going to last pumping out 120+ lumens. Impressive while it lasts, but practical? Not for me.



Well, it does have a reasonable low and medium mode, but indeed, an eneloop on high will probably last around 20 - 30 minutes. Long enough for my limited usage on high though. It's easy to carry AAA spares.
For the $10-15 category, it's built exceptionally well, actually has L-M-H modes (low or medium are often lacking), comes in a nice gift-box etc. Very good package for the price. If they weren't sold out now I'd buy a few as gifts


----------



## ficklampa (Jan 19, 2013)

For a pocket EDC I sure enjoy carrying Fenix E05. It is very floody and has good enough lumens. I recently picked up a Olight i3 since I got battery leackage in the fenix. Didn't like the Olight since it's not as floody, but it has more lumens. So I will give it away and buy a new E05 later probably.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 19, 2013)

ficklampa said:


> For a pocket EDC I sure enjoy carrying Fenix E05. It is very floody and has good enough lumens. I recently picked up a Olight i3 since I got battery leackage in the fenix. Didn't like the Olight since it's not as floody, but it has more lumens. So I will give it away and buy a new E05 later probably.


 The Fenix is a bit pricey for the number of lumens on offer.


----------



## holly07 (Jan 19, 2013)

On paper, I like the Blackshadow Padme as it runs 300 lovely lumens for a tick over 12 hours on 3 x AA. I don't have one, & have not seen any reviews about it, but it is interesting. Can anyone confirm (or otherwise, of course) this run-time?


----------



## ficklampa (Jan 19, 2013)

That is true, but it has a TIR for flood... You get more lumens with the i3 but has more narrower light beam. So atleast for me the Fenix is more useful.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah flood wins for me too, far more useful.


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 20, 2013)

I've got 2 L3 Illumination L10s, they're my favorite bang-for-the-buck light.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 20, 2013)

Looked at the L10's with Nichia 219's, but iirc they aren't available in different colors yet, right? I'd love to order a 10 pack of these in various colors as gifts (keeping 1 or 2 for myself).


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 20, 2013)

That's what it says at the store, but you could always ask on his CPFM thread...


----------



## Heed (Jan 23, 2013)

KirthGersen said:


> Go to Amazon, and search for "[email protected] 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp". I've put in two different orders for that item, for a total of seven lights, and they are all identically well made three-mode Ultrafire SK68 clones. Currently $5.54 shipped per light. The only drawback is that they can take a couple of weeks to arrive in the U.S. The threads aren't the best ever, but with a little petroleum jelly they work smoothly enough. I love those little lights, and everyone seems to want one.



I bought two of those from ebay, but they were branded "UltraOK". I had to lube the insides to get the focus working smoothly, and take off the clips to bend them a little before putting them back. (They were insanely tight) Not the best quality but not too bad either and DEFINITIVELY worth the money! Super bright also.

There is another version that looks the same but has three modes, High, Lo, and Strobe. It costs a dollar or so more. I'll get one of those too.


----------



## KurtS (Jan 31, 2013)

Where are you seeing the 3-modes on amazon?
The BBQbuy lights are $8.99 now, btw.


----------



## SherlockOhms (Jan 31, 2013)

Best bang for the buck now has to be at Costco. The 3 pack of 250 lumen Techlite lumenmasters, with batteries, regular price 20, on sale for 15. That makes each light only $5 now! That's 250 ANSI FL1 lumens, not some wildly overstated Chinese lumen number. Takes 3 Aaa batteries and has high, low and strobe modes. Strobe can be bypassed with a long click to turn off.

Since the OP asked for AA and AAA, I won't mention the new C cell light from costco ...


----------

